# Holding Bros. Pottery, Oswaldtwistle



## theone666 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Holding Bros. Pottery, Oswaldtwistle (new pics added)*

I know its been done to death, but its an amazing place.18 years every one left and no one returned !! The Broughton Barn Pottery was founded on a large clay deposit on the windswept moors of Oswaldtwistle, this was dug, blended, washed and processed on site before it was thrown into pots. The Holding involvement came in 1842 with a small pottery nearby, 18 years later they moved to the current building. Originally it was powered by a steam engine (not longer in situ) but the line shafting is still present.,



,



,



,



,



,



,


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 25, 2012)

Some nice shots there, I enjoyed my trip to this place, could have spent a long time going through everything that was left behind!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 26, 2012)

Some nice photo's but I wonder about the Ginger Ale


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice place to mooch isn't it! Do you still have to watch every foot step to avoid stepping on stuff?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 26, 2012)

Its still nice to see photos from this site and it looks unchanged?thanks.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 26, 2012)

Some great pics there of a very nice, and interesting place.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 26, 2012)

We went here last Sunday, i have to say i was a little disappointed with the place - That said, you have pulled some good shots outta there - Decent reportage fella


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 26, 2012)

I also enjoyed my time here. A real time capsule, and nice too that there's still plenty to see


----------



## Bones out (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats rather nice!


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nicely captured,even the attic was full of stuff when i had a mooch around.


----------



## theone666 (Jul 28, 2012)

The Attic is still full of clothes, could easily do another 10 hours here and still have only brushed the surface.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jul 28, 2012)

Never disapoints this place,nice pics!!


----------

